# die "Profis" schlagen zurück!!!



## Rootboy (12. Juni 2004)

nachdem unser schöner alter "Illegaler NS Trail" Thread geschlossen wurde machen wir halt nen neuen auf. 
heute stand auch in der Zeitung auf einmal ein wunderbarer Leserbrief den ich euch nicht vorenthalten will.
MOUNTAINBIKE-STRECKE ERHALTEN!
Zur illegal errichteten Mountainbike-Strecke oberhalb des Weingartsteig-nähe Sechs Eichen.
Neulich haben mich Freunde zu dieser BMX Strecke geführt. Ich muss sagen, ich war sehr beeindruckt, was Jugendliche hier höchst professionell aufgebaut haben. Eigentlich sollte man dieses Projekt nur beurteilen, wenn man es gesehen hat und den Parcours abgegangen ist.
Man rufe sich dies in Gedächtnis: Demoliertes Gemeindegut, verwüstete Kinderspielplätze, Scherben nach Alkoholexzessen und Müllablagerung. Klar ist das dieser Parcours ohne behördliche Genehmigung gebaut wurde. Klar ist auch dass. das so nicht ok ist. Nachdenken sollte man jedoch darüber, dass dieses beeindruckende sportliche Highlight zum Nulltarif entstanden ist. Hätten dieses Projekt Sozialpädagogen mit verhaltensaufälligen Jugendlichen aufgebaut, hätte es richtig viel Geld gekostet, würde man sich am Schluss auf die Schulter klopfen. Hinzu kommt, dass die, die solch eine gewaltige Strecke aufbauen und diese auch noch befahren, meines Erachtens Hochleistungssportler sein müssen. Und Hochleistungssport war schon immer förderwürdig! Ausserdem: Alkoholexzesse und Hochleistungssport vertragen sich kaum.
Diese BMX Strecke würde ich von ihrer Einmaligkeit der Forchheimer Kletterhalle gegenüberstellen. Nur, dass diese Strecke mit bestimmt ebensoviel Engagement, jedoch mit viel weniger Geld entstanden ist. Ich denke, dass gerade in unserer Zeit der Staat nicht mehr alle Aufgaben wahrnehmen kann, Eigeninitiative in allen Bereichen ist gefragt ist. Klar sollte man sich im legalen Rahmen bewegen.
Auch hier sollter der jugendliche Enthusiasmus, der viel aufgebaut hat, nicht gleich vehement bestraft werden, um dann nicht in alkoholisierten Zerstörungsfrust umzuschalgen.
Ich möchte alle Entscheider bitten, sich diese Strecke anzusehen, ebenso Geschäftsleute und Fahrradhändler. Vielleicht gibt es einen Weg, dieses aussergewöhnliche Projekt zu legalisieren und für Forchheim zu erhalten (Sturmbruch und Borkenkäfer verursachen mehr Schaden).
geschrieben von Patrik E. Walter

vielen Dank Patrick für deine Ehrliche Meinung.

wie es mit dem Thema MTB am Weingartsteig ausschaut ist noch nicht ganz klar, wir finden aber es hat eine Chance verdient.


----------



## Dirtbag (14. Juni 2004)

Endlich mal jemand mit Vernunft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merkt_p (14. Juni 2004)

Unter Hochleistungssport würde ich das zwar nicht einordnen aber sonst meine Meinung (auch als nicht KK)

Martin


----------



## Dirt cleaner (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo,


Rootboy hat vollkommen recht aber jetzt traut sich keiner mehr von den ver********ten spiesern mehr seine Meinung zu sagen. Wie armselig! Aber wir hatten in KK in Fo auf jeden fall unseren Spaß und es gingen Krasse Aktionen. Und es ist garnicht so viel schaden entstanden den Stürme und Borkenkäfer richten mehr schaden an.


MadMark aus Forchheim****ingCity


----------



## nobike (23. Juni 2004)

ist ja alles ganz nett Jungs aber warum kauft ihr euch nicht einfach ein Stück Wald ? Bei allem Engagement seid ihr immer noch auf fremdem Grund und Boden unterwegs.
Und bei den "verf******" Spiessern fällt mir spontan nur die Bausparwerbung im Fernsehen ein


----------



## aprillaprill (23. Juni 2004)

nobike schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja alles ganz nett Jungs aber warum kauft ihr euch nicht einfach ein Stück Wald ? Bei allem Engagement seid ihr immer noch auf fremdem Grund und Boden unterwegs.
> Und bei den "verf******" Spiessern fällt mir spontan nur die Bausparwerbung im Fernsehen ein


warscheinlich weil nicht jeder von uns ver****te spießereltern hat die einem die moneten in den anus blasen son wald ist garnicht so billig und eine baugenemigung würdest du trotz allem brauchen ich glaube auch nicht das die gemeinde nen wald verkauft der ne schöne schräge hat mit felsen usw ... verpachen ja aber nichtverkaufen .


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Juni 2004)

Ich hab nen Wald   

Das eigentliche Problem an der Sache ist ja, dass jeder meint sich schöne Hühnerleitern bauen zu müssen. Beim Tiergarten in Nürnberg wirds wohl auch bald Ärger geben und dann ists aus mit Radln auf unzähligen Singletrails.

Nur weil ein paar Kinder sich was zum radfahren bauen stellt nicht das Problem dar. Würdet ihr für Eure außergewöhnliche Tatkraft belohnt werden, würde es wieder unzählige Nachahmer geben, welche sich auf Euch beziehen.

Bei Tennenlohe gabs auch mal ne schöne MX Strecke und nachdem immer mehr Blödsinn gabaut wurde, wurde sie abgerissen.
Es ist nun einmal so, dass solche Dinge erst geduldet und wohl insgeheim gehofft wird, dass sich das Problem von selbst regelt, wohl um Arbeit zu vermeiden und dann komplett agberissen wird, da es Aufsehen erregt hat. 
Aufgrund des Aufsehens muss dann halt reagiert werden und zum reden ists dann meist zu spät.

Pachtet ne Wiese und besorgt auch Holz. Ne Wiese bekommt ihr für ein paar Euro im Jahr. Baugenehmigung braucht ihr erst ab einer bestimmten Höhe.
Rund um Forchheim sollte es schon ne Wiese mit Gefälle geben.
Es gibt spezielle landwirtschaftliche Zeitungen oder fragt beim Bauernverband in Forchheim nach.


----------



## polbike (23. Juni 2004)

Mal eine Frage aus Unwissenheit:

Hat sich bis heute irgend jemand schon mal ernsthaft mit der Legalisierung eines NS-Trails, einer CC-Rundstrecke o. ä. beschäftigt? Wurden schon Gespräche mit den Gemeinden oder den Waldbesitzern geführt? Wie steht die DIMB dazu - was haben die überhaupt zu sagen?

Im Ernst, ich komme aus der Drachenfliegerei. Da gab es immer Schwierigkeiten, wenn ein neues Fluggelände zugelassen werden sollte. Die Geländeeigentümer hatten Angst um ihre schönen Wiesen und die Naturschützer um die brütenden Vögel. Im Endeeffekt konnten dann die meisten Projekte genehmigt werden. Im Hintergrund der Gleitschirmflieger und Hängegleiter steht aber ein starker Verband (DHV).

Zumindest auf dem Gebiet des Reichswaldes - soweit es sich um Staatsforst handelt - könnte ich mir einen Kompromiss vorstellen. Ein, zwei legalisierte Rundstrecken für die CC-ler und einen legalen NS-Trail. Dafür müsste doch in Deutschlands größtem Ballungswald Platz sein ... !!!

Vorraussetzung wäre dann natürlich, das nur noch auf den legalisierten Trails gefahren wird (!) was nach meiner Meinung ja grundsätzlich nicht schlecht ist, wenn es die richtigen sind.

Ich stelle das hiermit zur Diskussion. Sollte ein ernsthaftes Interesse erkennbar sein, dann sollten wir uns mal persönlich zusammensetzen   

Ich bin gespannt, ob hier "nur" geschimpft wird, oder ob man zusammen auch mal was auf die Beine stellen kann ... ich würde meinen persönlichen Beitrag von privater und offizieller Seite leisten!

Beste Grüße


----------



## bighit_fsr (23. Juni 2004)

prinzipiell keine schlechte idee, nur hakts bei mir an der Stelle wo nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen gefahren werden soll. Dadurch würden wir uns ja selber einschränken. 

Interesse mich für sowas mitzuengagieren hätte ich auch, bin bloss terminlich bis Mitte September ziemlich ausgebucht.

Eventuell kann ja was gewonnen werden wenn man noch den ein oder anderen DIMB ler mit ins Boot holt. Mitglied bin ich da zwar auch. Aber halt einer von den Passiven.

Gibts hier um Erlangen engagierte DIMB ler?
Gebt Euch zu erkennen!


----------



## Mudface (23. Juni 2004)

Es gibt meines Wissens nach keine Dimb Ortsgruppe Franken. Für uns bleibt der Dimb  eine überegionale Organisation, die zwar sicher Hilfestellungen gibt aber nicht für andere den Karren aus den Dreck zieht. Der Dimb kümmert sich auch eher um Rechte usw. , nicht um Strecken.

Was reionale Ansprechpartner angeht, da dürften in Zirndorf und Forchheim auf beiden Seiten Ansprechpartner bekannt sein. Evt. wissen Frazer & NWD mehr. Das soll jetzt nur heißen, daß die beiden informiert sein könnten, von Verwicklung hab ich nichts Geschrieben.

In Hinblick auf eine private Eigeninitiative, dürfte Martin vom DAV und Trial-Uli evt. Erfahrung haben. Dubbel und Tyrolens vielleicht auch.

Direkte Erfahrungen mit Waldwirtschaft und Pacht hat hier wohl keiner?

Die Idee einen Verein zu Gründen,  etwas Wald zu Pachten oder sich die Waldnutzung zu erarbeiten/erkaufen hatte sicher schon der ein oder andere.

Da die XC-Fraktion auf einer Tour 50 - 120 km zurücklegt,
ist man aber immer auf die Duldung anderer angewiesen. Für Tourenfahrer ist es aber imagemäßig sicherlich interessant, wenn die DDDler legal untergebracht sind.

Richtig Ärger gab es bisher nur mit einem TEIL der DDD-Abteilung. Besonders betroffen sind natürlich Leute ohne Auto. Das Gelände muß also auch GÜNSTIG mit der Bahn erreichbar sein. Da das Geld in der Ecke anscheinend nicht so locker sitzt, könnte es schon bei der Finanzierung scheitern.

Dann wird natürlich noch ein Jurist benötigt, z.B. für Verträge und eine Satzung.

Am ehesten sehe ich noch die Möglichkeit über den etablierten DAV MTB-Routen zu markieren und als Ortsgruppe zu pflegen. Dort müßte es dann einen Ansprechpartner für die Förster geben und natürlich arbeitswillige Mitglieder.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Juni 2004)

Ich find die Idee gar nicht so toll.
Dann wird man ja nur noch angepöbelt, wenn man nicht auf den ausgewiesenen Trails unterwegs ist.

Lieber ein rüchsichtsvolles Miteinander. 
Wer will schon jeden Abend ein und die selbe Runde drehen.

Im Sinne der Hühnerleitertrails könnte ich es mir denken und habs ja oben auch schon geschrieben. Erfahrung mit Pacht von Wald und Wiese hab ich. Hab ich ja oben schon geschrieben.

Wenn von Privat gepachtet wird, würde ich es ohne Behörden regeln.
Allerdings müßte dann auch nen Zaun rum usw. wegen der Haftungsfrage.

Nen halblegales Trainingsgelände gibts ja beim Tiergarten. Solang dort nicht hirnlos mit Hammer und Nagel gewütet wird, ist man ja dort geduldet. Würde nur wegen ein paar Hühnerleitern keien schlafenden Hunde wecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polbike (23. Juni 2004)

bighit_fsr schrieb:
			
		

> prinzipiell keine schlechte idee, nur hakts bei mir an der Stelle wo nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen gefahren werden soll. Dadurch würden wir uns ja selber einschränken.



Das ist aber das einzige Argument, das mir einfiele, um Kritiker (Nichtbiker und Waldbesitzer) ins Boot zu holen.


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Juni 2004)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass so für beide Seiten ein zufriedenstellende Lösung geschaffen werden kann.
Nagelbretter usw. sind natürlich sehr schwerwiegende kriminelle Vorfälle. Diese gehören geahndet. Genauso wie schwere Ausreißer bei den Radlern bestrafft werden (NS-Trails) Allerdings können wir uns eigentlich nicht beschweren. In Erlangen gibts den Ratsberg, Nürnberg hat den Bereich am Tiergarten, Fürther Stadtwald ... Es gibt sehr viele Gebiete mit wilden Singletrails in denen man geduldet ist.

Ich würde da kein Staub aufwürbeln und angagierte Gegner aufmerksam machen.
Diese Stolperfallen gibts schon lange und wird es wohl auch auf ausgewiesenen Wegen geben, da es immer Menschen gibt, die die Radler ganz aus dem Wald raus wollen.


----------



## polbike (23. Juni 2004)

Mudface schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee einen Verein zu Gründen,  etwas Wald zu Pachten oder sich die Waldnutzung zu erarbeiten/erkaufen hatte sicher schon der ein oder andere....
> 
> ...Dann wird natürlich noch ein Jurist benötigt, z.B. für Verträge und eine Satzung.
> 
> ...



Müsste man diese Sache so groß aufziehen - als Verein? Was ist dann mit Nichtmitgliedern? Die müssten dann auf dem vereinseigenen Weg Pflasterzoll zahlen um versichert zu sein!?

Nein, ich dachte mehr an eine Interessensgemeinschaft (z. B. "IG MTB im Reichswald"). Die besten vorhandenen Trails legalisieren, evtl. einen NS-Park aufbauen und somit den Verkehr im Wald in "legale" Bahnen zu lenken. Bei einer offiziellen Duldung durch die zuständigen Behörden wäre die Benutzung der Wege dann aus haftungsrechtlicher Sicht auf eigene Gefahr beim jeweiligen Biker.


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Juni 2004)

Aufgrund der Bemühungen die verursachten Schäden der Amis zu beheben wird man da wohl schlechte Karten haben, nen anständiges und zufriedenstellendes Wegenetzt zu bekommen.

Für die Hühnerleiterfraktion wurde doch grad ein Gelände in Fürht/Poppenreuth genehmigt und extra ein Verein gebildet. Nur passiert da scheinbar nicht viel, weil keiner dem Verein beitreten will und Beitrag zahlen. Gebaut wird auch nicht viel, da es erst vom Verein genehmigt werden muss ...


----------



## merkt_p (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

mit der Sache an sich, die Organisation über den DAV zu machen finde ich in Ordnung.
Allerdings, ein Verein lebt von seinen aktiven Mitgliedern. So wie es aussieht ist keiner mehr bereit seine Freizeit für die Allgemeinheit zu opfern. Es ist heutzutage so leicht nur zu konsumieren. 
Meine Mithilfe ist in dieser Sache ziemlich eingeschränkt da meine Freizeit begrenzt ist (Familie, MTB Gruppe organisieren, Fachübungsleiterausbildung, Hausbau). 

Als Ansprechpartner stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung und soweit es machbar ist bringe ich auch meine Freizeit mit ein.

Gib es denn momentan im Großraum Nürnberg Handlungsbedarf bezüglich einer MTB Regelung?? Wenn nein, sollten wir keine schlafenden Hunde wecken, sondern, wenn wir unterwegs sind die MTBler ansprechen wenn sie Mist machen.
Wenn wir die Klappe halten und die wenigen Störenfriede gewähren lassen, riskieren wir von der deutschen Reglungswut getroffen zu werden *und dann heißt es Tschüß für alle*.

Beispiel Röthenbachklamm:
ein paar Radler haben sich mit Wanderern angelegt. Es wurde ein neuer Weg für die Radler ausgewiesen (finde ich persöhnlich vom Landratsamt Altdorf sehr kulant) auch wenn er langweilig ist.
*Trotzdem wir die Klamm an diesem Teilstück noch immer befahren * 
was glaubt ihr ist die konsequenz bei der nächsten Beschwerde??

Fazit:
den Ball flach halten, Bremsen üben, den anderen Waldnutzern entgegen kommen (das soll nicht Arschkriechen heißen), Regeln befolgen (ich weiß ist spiesig, habe auch einen Bausparvertrag)

Bis dann Martin


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Juni 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Gib es denn momentan im Großraum Nürnberg Handlungsbedarf bezüglich einer MTB Regelung?? Wenn nein, sollten wir keine schlafenden Hunde wecken, sondern, wenn wir unterwegs sind die MTBler ansprechen wenn sie Mist machen.
> Wenn wir die Klappe halten und die wenigen Störenfriede gewähren lassen, riskieren wir von der deutschen Reglungswut getroffen zu werden *und dann heißt es Tschüß für alle*.
> ...
> ...



Genau meine Meinung. 

Ich grüß immer die Ehefrau ganz freundlich, dann hat der Ehemann schon nix mehr zu melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (23. Juni 2004)

hallo ihr,

sind ja gute vorschläge dabei. man muss aber durchaus beide seiten der biker sehen. denn es werden unterschiedliche ansprüche gefordert. und es wird auch von beiden seiten unterschiedlich gehandhabt. die einen wollen ihre rechte durchboxen, andere sind sich auch ihrer pflichten bewusst. (ausgebessert da ich keinerlei klassivizierung machen möchte)

vereine gibt es hier im umkreis mehr als genug. man müsste sich nur einem anschließen. oftmals existieren bereits sogar radabteilungen. aber keiner will sich angagieren oder gar einen beitrag zahlen ;-( gerade die "jungen" wollen mit sowas meist nix am hut haben. 

rootby hatte in dem kk thread geschrieben, das er sich bereits um eine strecke auf legalem wege bemüht hat. in wieweit das auch wirklich geschehen ist, oder woran es gehakt hat weiss ich nicht. fakt ist aber, dasdann durch solche illegalen aktionen das klima zwischen den seiten nicht besser wird ;-( 

sicher wird hier überall ein bisschen gebuddelt und gebaut. was bis zu einem gewissen punkt auch geduldet ist. wenn es allerdings dann dimensionen und größen annimt die nicht mehr vertretbar sind geht der schuss eben nach hinten los. vorangegangene warnungen haben bisher wenig wirkung gezeigt. da auch hier die fronten einseitig verhärtet sind. 

ich bin auch im wal mit dem mtb unterwegs. aber für mcih hat der wanderer eben immer noch vorrecht auf wanderwegen. und das gstehe ich ihm auch zu. stress durch egoistisches verhalten vermeid ich, denn somit wird allgemein die konfrontation  nicht stattfinden.

es gibt unweit unseres gebietes einige bikeparks. die auch mit dem zug oder per fahrgemeinschaft erreichbar sind. und wenn ich mir so manche bikes ansehe, sollten die eintrittsgeldr auch finanzierbar sein.

grüße coffee


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr,
> 
> .... wärend die ddd fraktion ihre "rechte" durchboxen will, auf teufel komm raus, sind die "spießer" cc´ler sich auch ihrer pflichten bewusst.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal ne richtig billige Verallgemeinerung. Sowas sollte von einem Moderator eigentlich nicht kommen. 
Typisch regional verbreitetes schwarz/weiß denken.

Es sollte wohl jedem selber überlassen werden, mit welchem Radl er durch den Wald fährt. 
Oder sollten vielleicht alle CCler nur noch auf abgesperrten 1,5 km Rundkursen fahren dürfen


----------



## Ratiopharm (23. Juni 2004)

Die Idee im Reichswald einen legalen Northshore zu organisieren ist gut. Es verhält sich damit allerdings anders als mit den allgemeinen MTB-Strecken. EIN Northshore im Reichswald würde die Bedürfnisse einer grossen Region abdecken. Um ab und zu auf einem NS zu fahren würde ich auch ne Anfahrt von einigen Minütchen in Kauf nehmen... ähnlich verhält es sich je mit der Dirtstrecke am Rötelheimpark.

Ein MTB-Rundkurs im Reichswald ist jedoch viel zu wenig. Wie will man das durchsetzen? Ich persönlich werde mich nicht aufs Bike setzt und zu einem speziell angelegten Rundkurs fahren wenn ich Wald sowieso direkt vor der Nase hab. Eine ausgewiesene Rundstrecke würde nur weiter zur Kriminalisierung der MTBler beitragen. Das führt uns nicht weiter. Man könnt genausogut einen Radweg Erlangen Nord nach Erlangen Süd anlegen und allen Radfahrern sagen sie dürften Erlangen nur noch auf dieser Traverse durchqueren. Da würde sich niemand dran halten....


----------



## Mudface (23. Juni 2004)

@polbiker
Ich persönlich kann mit den vorhandenen Trails und der Situation leben. Leider sehe ich weitere Probleme mit den Schaufelschlümpfen auf uns zukommen. Da sehe ich Organisationsbedarf.

Wenn die einzelnen Grüppchen sich jeweils eine Wiese in Hanglage besorgen könnten, wäre mir wohler. Ein Waldstückchen ließe sich evt. durch den Verkauf von Brennholz finanzieren. 

Das Wanderwegnetz darf doch jeder nutzen, so wäre es auch mit den MTB-Trails.

Generell sollten aber nur Personen mit IBC-Anstecker/Trikot/Mütze den Wald betreten dürfen.   

Ich fände es positiv, wenn sich ein Verein etablieren würde. Wenn sich die rechtliche Lage ändert, stehen wir sonst erstmal unorganisiert auf der flaschen Seite. Generell würde es zumindest einen Ansprechpartner bei Bauaktionen im Wald geben und man könnte besser mit den Förstern kooperieren, es würde nicht weiterhin alles einfach geschehen.

Trails wie die Klamm zu pachten, wäre genial, das würde Diskussionen ersparen und die Radler hätten Vorfahrt.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Ratiopharm (23. Juni 2004)

Mit den Fussgängern auf den Waldwegen ist das auch so eine Sache:

ich gehöre jetzt wirklich nicht zu den Leuten, die mit 30km/h einfach an den Leuten vorbeiheizen. Aber man kann machen was will, selbst wenn man schon fast auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit an ihnen vorbeifährt auf einer 5 Meter breiten Waldautobahn mit 4 Meter Abstand dann erschrecken sich 3 von 5 Fussgängern trotzdem zu Tode. "huauuuuhuuuuauu!" als hätten sie noch nie einen Radler im Wald gesehen. Da kann man machen was man will. 

Das gleiche Phänomen beobachtet man auch in der Stadt, Besonders Renter gehen gerne davon aus, dass Radfahrer es geradezu darauf abgesehen haben, sie umzufahren. Da macht man einen riesigen Bogen um sie, aber in ihrer Panik springen sie dir natürlich genau vors Rad...

Tut mir ja auch leid, aber es ist wirklich so. Wie soll ich denn jemals mit jemandem im Wald klarkommen, der sich zu Tode fürchtet wenn er ein Fahrrad sieht. Vielleicht sollte da dann irgendwann der Punkt kommen, an dem man bestimmten Personen vielleicht raten sollte, aus kardiologischen Gründen den Wald zu meiden


----------



## Coffee (23. Juni 2004)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja mal ne richtig billige Verallgemeinerung. Sowas sollte von einem Moderator eigentlich nicht kommen.
> Typisch regional verbreitetes schwarz/weiß denken.
> 
> Es sollte wohl jedem selber überlassen werden, mit welchem Radl er durch den Wald fährt.
> Oder sollten vielleicht alle CCler nur noch auf abgesperrten 1,5 km Rundkursen fahren dürfen




@ oBATMANo,

sorry, vielleicht habe ich mich etwas falsch oder unglücklich ausgedrückt. ich habe nicht geasagt das die einen fahren dürfen und die anderen nciht. jeder darf das bike nehmen was er will. schon klar.  ich wollte nur sagen, das es eben oftmals beim buddeln von strecken zu "auswüchsen" kommt. und hier die grenze nicht mehr gesehen wird. das andere strecken wie tiergarten, alte veste oder in der fränkischen, weiterhin befahrbar bleiben sollten istklar. das bedarf aber einer gegenseitigen rücksichtnahme aller parteien. der wanderer hat eben auf einem wanderweg vorrecht. das müssen wir akzeptieren und tollerieren.  so wie man in den wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus.

tut mir leid wenn du das oben falsch verstanden hast. ich wollte und will nicht klassivizieren. 


grüße coffee


----------



## laleluX (23. Juni 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Fussgängern auf den Waldwegen ist das auch so eine Sache:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt, das ist hier in Erlangen wirklich sehr sehr schlimm....


----------



## dubbel (23. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch im wal mit dem mtb unterwegs.


jonas, die arme sau, ist wenigstens noch geschwommen.


----------



## Coffee (23. Juni 2004)

@ dubbel,

ich schenk dir ein "d".

coffee


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ oBATMANo,
> 
> sorry, vielleicht habe ich mich etwas falsch oder unglücklich ausgedrückt. ich habe nicht geasagt das die einen fahren dürfen und die anderen nciht. jeder darf das bike nehmen was er will. schon klar.  ich wollte nur sagen, das es eben oftmals beim buddeln von strecken zu "auswüchsen" kommt. und hier die grenze nicht mehr gesehen wird. das andere strecken wie tiergarten, alte veste oder in der fränkischen, weiterhin befahrbar bleiben sollten istklar. das bedarf aber einer gegenseitigen rücksichtnahme aller parteien. der wanderer hat eben auf einem wanderweg vorrecht. das müssen wir akzeptieren und tollerieren.  so wie man in den wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus.
> 
> ...




Ich fände es einfach falsch, wenn sich manche Gruppen anfangen rauszureden und die Schuld auf die anderen schiebt. 
Habs dann wohl falsch verstanden.
Auf den vielen kleinen feinen Singletrails sind wir ja alle unterwegs. Da bin ich dann auch eher CCler, da ich mit meim DHler dort nicht weit komm.

Es ist aber wahr, dass unser Freizeitglück von der Vernunft ein paar buddelnder Kinder abhängt. Persönlich fahr ich mit meim DHler nur auf anständigen Strecken, aber ich hab auch die Möglichkeit ohne Probleme dort hin zu kommen. 

Als Schüler hat man nicht die finanziellen Mittel sind nen WE im Bikepark zu leisten oder auf Rennen zu fahren.

Für die jenigen wäre es wohl am sinnvollsten sich nach nem Privatgrundstück umszusehen und dort fleißig zu wüten. Wenn nen Zaun rum ist, scherrt sich auch keiner drum ob irgendlwelche baurechtlichen Bestimmungen eingehalten werden. Die Pacht für ne Wiese ist sehr gering und Holz bekommt man wohl her. Einfach am Forstamt melden und Hilfe anbieten, dann läßt sich da bestimmt etwas machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ratiopharm (23. Juni 2004)

Ich finde den Vorschlag mit dem Bikepark auch ziemlich übertrieben. Wenn man in den Bikepark geht dann weil man Downhill fahren will un das kann man hier in Erlangen eh nicht machen bei den Mini-Hügeln in der Umgebung. 

Hier geht es um Singletrail fahren und das findet hier eher im flachen Gelände statt und nicht zwangsweise Bergab. Ich glaube nicht dass man in den Bikeparks in der Umgebung so schöne und zahlreiche Trails findet wie z.B. im Reichswald... da wäre es doch gradezu pervers Resourcen zu verschwenden und extra 200km weg zu tuckern, oder?


----------



## Coffee (23. Juni 2004)

@ ratiopharm,

es geht hier um 2 verschiedene faktoren. die sich aber logischerweise vermischen. klar ist ein bikepark für einen der trails fahren will quatsch. hier in unserer gegend gibt es genügend trails. wer aber eben hünerleitern und jumps haben möchte, muss entweder in den bikepark oder sich hier vor ort eine strecke genehmigen lassen. oder eben etwas auf privatgrund bauen.


grüße coffee


----------



## dubbel (23. Juni 2004)

- antwort zurückgezogen -


----------



## ea3040 (23. Juni 2004)

illegales fahren wird es immer geben.

genauso wie schaufelschlümpfe-

für was nen verein. in jedem land ja. nur nicht in deutschland. 
zuviel bürokratie. zuviele regeln und verbote,

wenn es einfach währe würd ich das sofort machen. aber es gibt ja regeln die regeln regeln.


----------



## Mudface (24. Juni 2004)

@ea2412
Wenn der Förster wieder in ein Schaufelschlumpfloch gefallen ist, dann soll er die Nummer vom DDD-Pannenhelferverein anrufen können und nicht den Bürgermeister oder die Presse, der DDD-PHV holt Ihn da raus und schüttet das Loch naturverträglich zu. Wenn ein Erdskulpturenkünstler eine Erleuchtung für ein neues Monument hat, dann möge er das vorher mit dem DDD-PHV absprechen und sich die Erlaubnis holen, alles andere wird vorbeugent vom DDD-PHV planiert.

Klar sind die kleinen Schlümpfe ganz prima selbständig, aber manchmal kommen die bösen Wanderer in den Wald , die halten die Schlümofe für Ungeziefer, zerstören Ihr kleines Dorf und sperren sie in Marmeladengläser.

Einige von den Älteren sehen wohl wieder etwas kommen und möchten  gegensteuern bevor sich ihre Prophezeiung erfüllt. Ich persönlich möchte z.B. noch länger im Tiergarten radeln, habe keinen Bock mich wegen zuvieler Maulwurfshügel mit nem Dirtschlumpf um sein Schäufelchen zu streiten. Drei Meter neben dem blauen Strich nähe TG den fünften Kicker zu schaufeln, da sollte man seine Wahrnehmungs- und Denkorgane nachjustieren lassen.

Beschimpfungen und Drohungen bitte per PM.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Mudface (24. Juni 2004)

@Raziofarm
In einem Bikepark kann man auch Dirten, Dualen, Northshoren und Singletrailen, da fährt man nicht nur DH. Es geht auch nicht um einen Bikepark, sondern um ausgewiesene Gehege für unsere putzigen Schaufelschlümpfe. Dort dürfen sie straffrei ihren Ikea-Northshore aufbauen und zusammen mit den sieben Zwergen Kraterlandschaften gestalten. Zusätzlich gibt es noch eine Anfahrt für das Tatütata, damit die Eltern sich keine Sorgen machen müssen.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## dubbel (24. Juni 2004)

jetzt sollte es jeder hutziputzi in seinem lockenköpfchen verstanden haben.


----------



## Mudface (29. Juni 2004)

Wie wäre es mit dem Gelände in den Schneisen für die Hochspannungsmasten?
Waldbau und Ackerbau findet dort nicht statt, im Gegenteil, machmal wird das Gelände dort umgepflügt. Teure Bäume könnt Ihr dort nicht fällen, weil dort keine stehen, es kann Euch also auch nichts derartiges angehängt werden.
Da solche Leitungen teilweise direkt über Campingplätze und daraufstehende Wohnwägen verlaufen, kann das auch nicht gefährlich sein. Auf den DSat Dvds sind die Schneisen gut zu erkennen, anhand der Topo-Karten läßt sich das Gefälle überprüfen.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## aprillaprill (29. Juni 2004)

Mudface schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit dem Gelände in den Schneisen für die Hochspannungsmasten?
> Waldbau und Ackerbau findet dort nicht statt, im Gegenteil, machmal wird das Gelände dort umgepflügt. Teure Bäume könnt Ihr dort nicht fällen, weil dort keine stehen, es kann Euch also auch nichts derartiges angehängt werden.
> Da solche Leitungen teilweise direkt über Campingplätze und daraufstehende Wohnwägen verlaufen, kann das auch nicht gefährlich sein. Auf den DSat Dvds sind die Schneisen gut zu erkennen, anhand der Topo-Karten läßt sich das Gefälle überprüfen.
> 
> Grüße, Mudface




weist du zufällig wo ich sone dvd herbekommen kann also hier von erlangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merkt_p (29. Juni 2004)

Soweit ich informiert bin, sind die Schneisen unter den Strommasten meistens Eigentum der Energieversorger. Infos kriegt man auch beim Forstamt und den Antrag stellt man dann beim Landratsamt. Als Verein geht alles viel einfacher oder ihr versucht es als Interessengemeinschaft (IG DH?). 

Eins steht jedenfalls fest: die Organisatoren haben viel Arbeit, es sind Leute mit viel Elan gefragt die nicht nur an sich denken und was für die Allgemeinheit tun wollen. Davon gibt es ja leider immer weniger. 

Gruss Martin


----------



## Mudface (29. Juni 2004)

@aprillaprill 
Die D-Sat 6 DVD Version (4 Scheiben) enthält Satelliten Bilder von ganz Deutschland. Kostet im Buchladen ca. 35, bei Amazon oder Ebay kommt sie ca. 5 günstiger.

Die Alten Versionen reichen Dir evt. auch aus, die gibt es ebenso bei Pearl.de, Amazon und Ebay. Die neuen FOtos sind natürlich hochauflösender.

Kleine Anekdote nebenbei:
Die Software wird auch von Polizisten für die Planung von Einsätzen und Observationen benutzt.   

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## dubbel (29. Juni 2004)

für sowas: 

www.bayernviewer.de 

BayernViewer - Ihr Ort in Luftbild und Karte ! 
Bayerische Vermessungsverwaltung 
Ihr Partner für Geodaten
amtlich -  flächendeckend - aktuell


----------



## aprillaprill (29. Juni 2004)

thx leute


----------



## traileruli (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo hallo, ich bin wieder im Lande.
Was den Northshore-Trial in Forchheim angeht, kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Wo wie was wann?
Vielleicht kann ich helfen, da in der Gegend Mittel/Oberfranken, Region Nü, Fü, El,Fo ein MTB-sportlich weißer Fleck existiert. Weißer Fleck mein es gibt nix organisiertes, also keine DH, Freeride,4-X, CC oder Marathonstrecke. Vielleicht könnte man da was mit den Verbänden im Rücken organisieren.
Wer ist so net und informiert mich mal.
Gruß Uli


----------



## traileruli (9. Juli 2004)

ach nochwas, ich finde Freeriden hat nicht unbedingt was mit zumXtenmalübereinundasselbehindernis-fahren zu tun. Ich finde das wird langweilig, vorallem wo wir doch in der Fränkischen, im Fichtelgebirge, im Bayerischen Wald genügend natürliche tolle Freeridtrials vor uns haben. Da müssen wir nix bauen, shapen, sägen und nageln. Nur bereit sein bei ner Freeridtour so zwischen 30-50km Strecke bewältigen zu wollen. Dann erlebt man auch den Kick, bei unglaublichen Ab-, Auf- und Durchfahrten, natürlichen Drops, Sprüngen usw. Ach übrigens gibt es viele andere die das auch tun, wie merk_p, showman, die Fäder Vestefraktion, die Lettenbrüder aus Fichtelgebirge usw.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn diejenigen, die sich nicht an Regelementierungen halten wollen oder können, keine Veriensmeierei ertragen können oder ähnliches, sich mal mit mir oder den o.g. zu ner Tour treffen würden. Dann könnten wir neue Trials erkunden, Tricks oder Techniken voneinander lernen.
Na wie wärs. Und wenn des nix is gibts ja noch die BMX-Bahnen oder das 4-Cross. 
Gruß uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nurichdarf (9. Juli 2004)

Das ganze Gerede vom "riesigen Schaden" kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Zum einen liegen die Bauten in einer kleinen Schlucht (ich habe 2 Tage gebraucht um es zu finden) und die paar Bäume die gefällt worden sind machen sicher nicht mehrere Tausend Euro aus.   

Zudem finde ich es beachtlich was die Jungs da zusammengezimmert haben, wenn ich auch den Sinn der gut 4 Meter hohen Rampe nicht ganz kapiere.   Leider trauen sich die Jungs wohl nicht mehr hin, deshalb verfallen die Leitern langsam, wohl auch weil sie rumliegende Stämme benutzt haben, anstatt mehr Bäume zu fällen.   

Ich war übrigens in den letzten Wochen öfters dort, aber keine Spur von Bikern oder Überwachern oder Abrissarbeiten seitens der Stadt. Nur viele Fußspuren von Wanderern, und einige "mutwillig" in die Trails gelegte Äste.   

Meine Meinung abschliessend:

Die Stadt muss es ja nicht befürworten, aber eine stillschweigende Duldung wäre angebracht.  Eine Legalisierung ist viel zu umständlich (Versicherung/Haftung usw.) Damit wäre allen geholfen, und ich denke es würde niemanden stören. Ein ganz dickes "*M I N U S* " geht allerdings an die Zeitungsschmierer die das öffentlich gemacht haben.


----------



## Palmer Jr. (9. Juli 2004)

Hi...
schaut mal was heute in der Zeitung steht  
http://www.fraenkischer-tag.de/nachrichten/index.php?MappeCID=bz90fnv_upxi6_elw$pkq&Hierarchie=zdi2866e5o66zjn5snh~n&Seite=Regional-Nachrichten&SeiteSub=Forchheim


----------



## Mudface (9. Juli 2004)

@Trialeruli
Hi Maestro,
Den Standort von KleinKanada dürfte ich  meinem GPS entlocken können, denn ich war da.

Wegen der Organisation eines Schaufelschlumpfzoos gab es hier etwas Diskussion, die weniger an unserer XC-Spießbürgerlichkeit als an dem mangelndem Benehmen/Respekt   zweier Freireiter scheiterte. DbddhkP! Wir vereinslosen Pizzafresser (zumindest ich) sind mit dem Statusquo zufrieden, haben allerdings keinen Bock auf weitere negative Publicity der DDD-Fraktion in der Presse.

Ich könnte wirklich mal wieder zu Dir an die Veste kommen. Mein Mädel bekommt nächste Woche hoffentlich Ihre neue Kiste. Sie kennt die Trails in Fürth noch nicht, da könnten wir eine gemütliche Runde fahren (mein Bike wiegt jetzt 15,3 kg, kleb bald Ragazzi-Sticker drauf). Achso, alle Anstiege müssen wir hochschieben, respektlose Anweisung vom EA4711   .

@NurIchDarf
Die Schadenssumme bezweifel ich auch, aber das entscheiden andere Leute. Beum Handeln fängt man immer mit dem Träumerpreis an. Andere Leute hätten solche bauten auch hinbekommen, nur die Hemmschwelle ist bei anderen größer. Legales Gelände, fünf Mann, ein Minibagger, Kettensäge, Schaufel, Axt, Hammer, Sonnenschein , Musik und eine kühle Kiste -> kein Problem!

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Palmer Jr. (10. Juli 2004)

Mudface schrieb:
			
		

> @Trialeruli
> 
> 
> Wegen der Organisation eines Schaufelschlumpfzoos gab es hier etwas Diskussion, die weniger an unserer XC-Spießbürgerlichkeit als an dem mangelndem Benehmen/Respekt   zweier Freireiter scheiterte. DbddhkP! Wir vereinslosen Pizzafresser (zumindest ich) sind mit dem Statusquo zufrieden, haben allerdings keinen Bock auf weitere negative Publicity der DDD-Fraktion in der Presse.
> ...



naja gut ich glaube man sollte nicht in XC und Freeride unterteilen wie dieser Bericht zeigt:
http://www.fraenkischer-tag.de/nachrichten/index.php?MappeCID=gq$vta3pgg_47iczvi-hl&Hierarchie=h-ds1j5qts8quaw0c5wh6&Seite=Regional-Nachrichten&SeiteSub=Forchheim

sind nicht nur die "Schaufelschlümpfe" schuld am negativen Image der Biker, nein ich denke es sind die 15,3kg Fullyfahrer die Sonntags um halb drei von Pottenstein an der Wiesent nach Streitberg und dann nach dem Eisdielenbesuch in  Ebs,  am besten übers Walberla nach Forchheim mit   25km/h "schnell" an den Spaziergängern vorbeifahren.

das sind keine Lügen das ist die Wahrheit und die Meinung die die Leute über euch haben...leider


----------



## Coffee (10. Juli 2004)

@ Palmer Jr.

hier will keiner unterteilen. Mudface hat nur alles schön zusammengefasst, was hier in den letzten wochen so abging    und wenn du dir mal die mühe machst alles nachzulesen, verstehst du auch die zusammenfassung. evtl. sogar mit einem fetten schmunzeln im gesicht ;-)


über den "preis" von 4000 Euro schaden braucht auch keiner von uns spekulieren. dieser hängt sicherlich nciht nur mit den gefällten bäumen, mit den einfach genommenen (schon gefällten) bäumen, von der entsorgung, von dn abbaukosten usw zusammen, sondern für uns eben nciht sichtbare schäden/kosten.

zumindest ist eines erreicht worden. die schuldigen werden zumindest NICHT angezeigt sonder müssen selbst hand anlegen und mit abbauen.

und ich finde der bericht zeigt auch wieder deutlich. solange etwas in einem gewissen "rahmen" abläuft guckt man auch mal weg, aber wenn dann eben gewisse leutchen diese grenze überschreiten muss auch etwas dagegen gemacht werden.

rücksichtname, toleranz und verständis ist hier gegenseitig gefordert.


grüße coffee


----------



## showman (10. Juli 2004)

> ich denke es sind die 15,3kg Fullyfahrer die Sonntags um halb drei von Pottenstein an der Wiesent nach Streitberg und dann nach dem Eisdielenbesuch in Ebs, am besten übers Walberla nach Forchheim mit 25km/h "schnell" an den Spaziergängern vorbeifahren.



Na da hab ich aber nochmal Glück gehabt. Meins wiegt 19,5 Kilo. Ich gehöre also nicht dieser Zielgruppe an. Ich möchte aber nochmals darauf hinweisen das sich die Beweglichen Hindernisse auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen sollten. Ist mir/uns schon öfters auf unseren Touren passiert das wir von Wanderern trotz vorbildlichem Verhalten unsererseits (und da lege ich sehr viel Wert drauf) angemotzt wurden. Das kann nicht sein das wir immer die Dummen sind.



> das sind keine Lügen das ist die Wahrheit und die Meinung die die Leute über euch haben...leider



Wieso von "euch". Was bist denn du für einer? Kein biker so wie es aussieht    Wobei wir schon mal wieder beim Punkt wären. Wir sollten versuchen an einem Strick zu ziehen statt dem anderen den schwarzen Peter unterzuschieben um von den eigenen Fehlern abzulenken.

Ich poste hier jetzt nicht was ich von einigen Wanderen (NICHT ALLEN) halte sonst bekomm ich Schimpfe von Mama   

Gute Besserung

Showman

PS: Unter 15 Kilo hat Mann/Frau wohl Narrenfreiheit


----------



## nurichdarf (10. Juli 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Palmer Jr.
> 
> über den "preis" von 4000 Euro schaden braucht auch keiner von uns spekulieren. dieser hängt sicherlich nciht nur mit den gefällten bäumen, mit den einfach genommenen (schon gefällten) bäumen, von der entsorgung, von dn abbaukosten usw zusammen, sondern für uns eben nciht sichtbare schäden/kosten.
> 
> zumindest ist eines erreicht worden. die schuldigen werden zumindest NICHT angezeigt sonder müssen selbst hand anlegen und mit abbauen.



@ Coffee

Wir beide (auch wenn Frauen immer jünger sind)    sind aus dem Alter raus um über die Hühnerleitern zu fahren, oder gar auf den Bikehosenboden zu rutschen  Wobei ich zugeben muss, als ich das erstemal von oben reingefahren bin kam ich nur knapp am Baum vorbei  )

So ändern sich eben die Freizeitaktivitäten. Ich finde aber trotzdem man sollte dem Rechnung tragen, und eben die Leistung der Jungs nicht ins Negative verkehren. Meistens wird ja über die "lahmen" Jugendlichen gemeckert, oder über laute Feten. Beides ist an dieser Strecke nicht zu sehen!!!   

Noch ein wort zu dem zerstörten Boden. Knapp 800 Meter entfernt hat ein sogenannter "Waldvollernter" gewütet.    Wer sich also mal über die Zerstörung dieser beiden Waldbereiche informieren will........ 


Ich hoffe dass auch nach Abbau der Anlagen viele Biker die "natürlichen" Trails weiterbefahren.


----------



## Mudface (10. Juli 2004)

@Palmer
Die Verwendung von "Euch" und die Anspielung auf mich, sehe ich als Gehirnfurz an. Erklär mir doch mal wofür diese Retourkutsche gut sein sollte?

Wäre schön wenn Du Dir nächstes mal den ganzen Thread anschaust bzw. auch meine Postings bezüglich des Northshore in anderen Threads. Auch Du besitzt diese wunderbare Talent in die Hand zu beißen die Dich füttern will, genau aus dem Grund hab ich Uli erklärt wieso ein Engagement in der Richtung legaler Northshore sinnlos ist. Es gibt sicherlich ganz nette Typen in Eurer Clique, nur leider sind es immer die Schreihälse die negativ auffallen.

Generell finde ich DDD ganz prima und schaue mir gern entsprechendes Filmmaterial an.  Leih mir Dein Bike und ich geh im Park damit üben. Der Trail in Forchheim ist schon ganz ok, nur nicht legal und wenn man den abbauen muß, dann ist das schade, aber legal und auch ok. Zum kostensparenden Abbau hab ich schon einen Vorschlag gemacht.

Die Statements vom Taran bezüglich Tarnung und Bodenzerstörung sind ein Witz. Was das steile Gelände angeht, so mußte ich dort trotz Radschuhen nirgendwo runterrutschen.

Was ein Gelände für den ZOO angeht, fände ich schon toll, aber zur Mithilfe motivieren mich Leute wie Du, Rootboy und EA mit Ihren Statements leider überhaupt nicht.

Das geplante MTB-Streckennetz in der Fränkischen find ich Humbug. Das wird  wegen der EU-Mittel gemacht, nicht wegen der MTBler. Es geht nicht um den Sport oder das Naturerlebnis, sondern den Ertrag des Tourismus. Die bauen evt. sogar einen Bikepark wenn täglich 1000 Leute zum Würstlemampfen und Zechen kommen. Es gibt dort genug nette Wanderwege und Trails, wozu alles zur offiziellen Autobahn ausbauen? Damit das Touriklientel gut über den Berg und zur Gaststätte kommt? Die beschriebene Meinung, daß ich dort kein Bier trinken werde (wegen  Trinkrucksack) und mein Bike sicherlich nicht irgendwo abstelle ist richtig. Mit der Brotzeit nach dem Radeln oder Wandern sieht es anders aus, aber da ich so unheimlich nach Schweiß stinke, bin ich dort nicht erwünscht, auch gut gibt genügend Bänke im Wald. Die Aktivitäten bezüglich dieser EU-Mittel sind sowieso sehr zweifelhaft. An den Kletterfelsen durfte früher kein Baum und Strauch entfernt werden, egal wie groß die Gefahr war sich bei einem Sturz auf einem Ast aufzuspießen. Plötzlich kommen die EU-Mittel und die Felsen werden sofort freigeschnitten, damit Herr Tourist sie von der Straße aus sehen kann und zum Erhalt des Landschaftsbildes.

Was meine Fahrweise auf Wanderwegen angeht, so klingel ich bei erstem Sichtkontakt, fahre dann langsam heran und im Schritttempo vorbei, dabei wird deutlich mit "Danke!" oder "Grüß Gott" von meinem MTB abgelenkt. Bei Hundebesitzer die Ihre Bellos anleinen oder festhalten bedanke ich mich brav. Jeder egal ob Wanderer oder Biker der seinen Müll (Flaschen, Taschentücher, Windeln, Kippen) in den Wald wirft, wird allerdings von mir angemault, mit einem unerzogenem Köter und dessen Herrchen hab ich auch kein Mitleid.

Im Anhang sind noch ein paar Pics von einem Northshore beim die Konstrukte nicht an den Bäumen festgenagelt, sondern mit Spannsets aus der Verpackungsbranche befestigt wurden.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Mudface (10. Juli 2004)

Der Weg nach KK, wer die Ruinen noch besichtigen will sollte sich beeilen, Karte ist angehängt. Der Türkise-Punkt obenlinks sollte in KK liegen. Unterhalb des gelben Trails folgen noch zwei Punkte, dann wieder etwas Geschlängeltes, das dürfte das vorherige Nortshore sein. Recht neben dem gelben Zeug und nochmal die beiden Punkte etwas weiter rechts ist die Dual-Strecke. Das Geschlängel "am Weingart" ist nur der Weg zum Robinson Spielplatz, die Wiese war als Standort für eine kleine Dual-Strecke im Gespräch.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Palmer Jr. (11. Juli 2004)

und ja diese vorlauten Schreihälse haben jetzt schon mehr erreicht als du Pseudo jeh erreichen wirst, leider.

@ Palmer Jr.

das hier ist eine verwarnung. Solch einen umgangston wollen wir hier nicht. entwederdu häst dich in zukunft dran oder du bist raus.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (11. Juli 2004)

..... kann man dieses Forum nicht endlich von Proleten und Hirnfreien, frei machen, ist ja nicht mehr zum Aushalten hier ?


----------



## traileruli (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo Palmer jr. und die anderen KK-Verdächtigen,
ich möchte auch noch meinen Senft zu diesem Thema dazugeben:
1. euere Äußerungen sind sehr "aggressiv".
2. Ihr hab nix erreicht mit dem "wilden" Bau eueres KK's, außer eine kurze Selbstbefriedigung und eine noch schlechtere Situation für den Mountainbikesport in und um Forchheim und der Region Fränkische Schweiz. (Zum MTB-Sport gehören natürlich BMX/4-Cross/Freeriden und Downhill als wichtige Spielart dazu!)
3. Das Ihr angesäuert seid verstehen viele Bike-Kollegen, aber Schuld an der Stuation seid Ihr selber.
4. Mittlerweile kennt jeder KK, dafür habt Ihr selber in diesem und anderen Foren gesorgt. Ihr ward ja auch mit Recht stolz darauf.
5. Statt groß rumzutönen und mit euerer Leistung, ein und das selbe Hinderniss 1000mal gefahren zu sein welches Ihr sogar nur nach eueren Möglichkeiten und Können angefertigt habt, könntet Ihr euch mal auf anderen Kursen/Bahnen/Freeridetouren (und damit mein ich wirkliches Free-, weil in der "freien" Natur so vorkommen und -ride von fahren/abreiten, weil man dazu ein paar km mehr mit dem Rad fahren muß), mit anderen messen, von denen lernen oder diese von euch.
6. Was den sportlichen Anspruch, nicht den halsberecherischen angeht, habt Ihr einfach vergessen euch mal vorher umzusehen oder umzuhören. Dann wäre euch nämlich aufgefallen, das es sogar einen Fördertopf voll Geld für so ein Vorhaben vorhanden ist, da der MTB-Sport durch die Stadt Forchheim und für die Region Fränkische Schweiz in geregelte Bahnen gelenkt werden soll.
Geregelte Bahnen meint auch eine permanente Strecke ähnlich euerer. Es gibt mitlerweile sogar eine Sonderkommision für diese Planungen.

...und der Rest war und ist Dummheit und Ignoranz.

Ich bin gerne bereit mich mal persönlich mit euch zu treffen um den Stand abzuklären, und vielleicht aus der Situation mit der Obrigkeit Stadt Forchheim und dem Planungsbüro noch was Sinnvolles geregelt zu bekommen. Ob's klappt kann man natürlich jetzt nur noch hoffen.
Gruß Uli


----------



## Palmer Jr. (11. Juli 2004)

servus Uli...warst in Weiden? ich bin heut früh vorm Wetter geflüchtet und hab mich dann nach KK und zur BMX Bahn verdrückt.
Gerne können wir uns die Woche treffen, dann können wir über die Situation in FO mal reden...und ich kann dir nen par geile Trails zeigen. 
nur soviel zu den KK Jungs sie haben was erreicht, aber das wird noch nicht verraten.
Es ist klar das viele Wissen wo KK ist aber nun kann es jeder -gelöscht- finden ohne fragen zu müssen.
Und das negative Image der Biker is mir egal, ich hab mein Statement abgegeben und versteh jeden Wanderer der Sauer ist weil ein paar so Prinzen und Prinzesinen meinen sie müssen am So an der Wiesent oder am Walberla ihr hässliches Votec vorführen  
Ausserdem hat der Mudface den Weg nur gefunden indem einer von uns so blöd war und sich noch mit ihm getroffen hat.


----------



## showman (11. Juli 2004)

@ Palmer Jr.

glaubst du wirklich das wir unwürdigen kleinen Bikerlein so blöd sind und KK nicht finden würden wenn wir wollten. Und glaubst du das du/ihr die einzigen seid die auf Holzleitern fahren können. Und glaubst du wirklich das du mit deinem pupertären Geschrei und Ausdrucksweise hier aber auch nur 0,1% Auftrag hast. Das Biker zum Teil einen schlechten Ruf haben liegt zum größten Teil an solchen Spezialisten wie du einer bist die sich überall um Kopf und Kragen reden und auch noch meinen sie sind obercool. Böses Foul mein Freund. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## traileruli (11. Juli 2004)

@-all: ...bitte Ball flach halten. Ich denke wir sind alle mal "Wildsau" gewesen, weils gerade sooo schön lief den Trial nunter, oder?!
@-Palmer, gerne wegen Treffen, laß uns per pm das ausmachen. Möglichst Anfang der Woche, da ich mich nochmal mit dem Bayrischen Radsportvb-Wart MTB treffen will und auch mit denen von der Projektleitung MTB-Fränk.Schweiz und der Forcheimer Obrigkeit. Ich hab bereits am Freitag nen offenen Brief an die FT, an den Landrat, die Projektleitung und an den Bund Naturschutz rausgelassen.

-Wegen Coronaman werd ich noch nen kleine Nachlese im Forum bringen. Jeder der nicht da war hat was verpasst. 25km Runde, bis zu 4mal zu Fahren, ca. 250 Starter, schöne uphills, nix brachiales, schöne Trails und geile,rasante Downhills. Bin stellenweise 2-3m gesprungen mit dem CC. War lustig !
Guts Nächtle
Uli


----------



## aprillaprill (12. Juli 2004)

*dich laut auslach und mit dem finger auf dich zeige*

du bist son fake ihr denkt ihr habt nen coolen spot hochgezogen ok dasw stimmt schon aber ihr seid nicht die einzigen ihr wart einfach nur die einzigen dummen die ihr maul nicht halten konntet . deshalb seid ihr aufgeflogen ich war selber schon in kk und muss sagen in nem radius von 10 km kenne ich 2 spots die von der größe kk übertreffen . aber weil die erbauer der anderen spots ihr maul gehalten haben stehen diese noch immer


----------



## Coffee (12. Juli 2004)

@ all,

so und jetzt kommen wir bitte wieder zurück auf einen niveauvollen umgangston.



danke coffee


----------



## traileruli (12. Juli 2004)

@ aprilapril, dein Nickname scheint Programm zu sein?! Zum Glück für dich und deines Gleichen gibts solche Foren, wo Ihr Anonym und ohne Konzequenz euer Unwesen treiben könnt. Wie bereits erwäht geht es euch nur um die schnelle Befriedigung euerer Bedürfnisse. Ihr seid in Deutschland ja sooo arm dran, daß Ihr nix dürft, Alles verbotren oder reglementiert ist. Oh je oh je, Ihr Armen.
*Mensch Alter, freu dich doch, das du zu Fressen und Saufen im Überfluß hast und gesund bist, sodaß du das auch selber ztu dir nehmen kannst. Und zu allem Überfluß kannst du dir auch noch dein eigenes Bike kaufen und dich damit frei bewegen!* 
Andere Menschen könne das nicht! Und woanders würdest du mit deinem Rad nicht weit kommen, dann hätte ein anderer Besitz davon.

PS: auch die anderen "Bahnen" im Umkreis von 10 km sind nicht unbekannt oder nicht unauffindbar, oder meinst du bei ca. 5000km im Durchschnitt, die ein Biker ca. im Jahr in und um Forchheim und Erlangen zurücklegt würden diese "Strecken" nicht  auffallen?
ätschbätsch, äh ich mein aprilapril


----------



## Ratiopharm (12. Juli 2004)

trialeruli schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid in Deutschland ja sooo arm dran, daß Ihr nix dürft, Alles verbotren oder reglementiert ist. Oh je oh je, Ihr Armen.
> *Mensch Alter, freu dich doch, das du zu Fressen und Saufen im Überfluß hast und gesund bist, sodaß du das auch selber ztu dir nehmen kannst. Und zu allem Überfluß kannst du dir auch noch dein eigenes Bike kaufen und dich damit frei bewegen!*



    

P.S. Manche Leute zählen Freiheit (und das ist jetzt mindestens genauso abgedroschen wie deine "Aussage") auch zu ihren Grundbedürfnissen...

Wir erinnern uns: gab es nicht sogar Menschen, die auf "Fressen und Saufen" verzichtet haben, um mehr Freiheit zu erlangen? Da war doch so ein Inder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (12. Juli 2004)

so Kindersch vertragt euch wieder!
Und bitte macht nicht auf super sozial und vergleicht einen Menschenrechtler wie MAHATMA GANDHI mit so einem Kinderkram wie Maulwurfshügel budeln da werde ich wirklich wütend!

Ich glaube ihr wisst garnicht was das Wort FREIHEIT bedeutet!



cu
blacksurf


----------



## traileruli (12. Juli 2004)

@ratio...
Entschuldige die Rechtschreibung, in der Aufregung war das Hirn schneller als die Finger. 
Auch entschuldige bitte, das ich natürlich angenommen habe, das unsere Freiheit in Deutschland ein Grundsatz unseres Staates ist und jedem bekannt ist. Doch mit der finanziellen und gesundheitlichen Absicherung ist es heute in Deutschland soo ein Thema. Es soll im Ballungszentrum Nürnberg doch weit über 100.000 Menschen geben, die sich nicht Ihr täglich Brot leisten können. Auch soll es weit über 100.000 Menschen geben, welche die Nahrungszufuhr nicht selber erledigen können. Diese sind aber nicht in der Lage den Genuß zu erleben und die Freiheit zu haben, hier in diesem Forum zu posten oder mit dem bike rumzufahren. In den Ländern mit dem Inder zum Beispiel wären diese Menschen dem Tod geweiht.
Man-ooh-man-
wir sollten uns wirkich freuen, daß es uns sooo gut geht!


----------



## merkt_p (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo 

ich bin infiziert. War am WE in Leogang und habe mir die Freeride Strecke unter die Stollen genommen, tolle Anlieger, Tables ...
Habe mich auch mit Leuten aus DEUTSCHLAND unterhalten, die es echt geschafft haben in ihrer unmittelbaren Umgebung einen Northshore oder eine Freeride Strecke zu bauen.
Man soll es nicht glauben, Verantwortlich für diese Strecken ist die jeweilige Stadt. 
Allerdings war auch Einsatz gefragt. Ich würde Uli anheuern (welcome back) um was zu bewegen.

Jetzt heißt es mögliche Strecken abchecken (Tiergarten bei den Strommasten?), Anträge bei der Stadt, Forstamt usw.??, Gelder organisieren, nach willige Helfer suchen... .

Allerdings sollte Euch eins klar sein, extreme Doubles oder Sprünge wie bei den Zabo Trails könnt Ihr vergessen, die gibt es nicht mal im Bikepark weil zu gefährlich (vielleicht deshalb auch die geringe Akzeptanz).

Also, viel Spass beim Weiterdiskutieren

Martin


----------



## Palmer Jr. (12. Juli 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> *dich laut auslach und mit dem finger auf dich zeige*
> 
> du bist son fake ihr denkt ihr habt nen coolen spot hochgezogen ok dasw stimmt schon aber ihr seid nicht die einzigen ihr wart einfach nur die einzigen dummen die ihr maul nicht halten konntet . deshalb seid ihr aufgeflogen ich war selber schon in kk und muss sagen in nem radius von 10 km kenne ich 2 spots die von der größe kk übertreffen . aber weil die erbauer der anderen spots ihr maul gehalten haben stehen diese noch immer




komm her du Vogel und lach mich aus...  
ich lach dich dann aus wenn du meinen HElm in deiner Fresse spürst.
jo sicherlich wars ein Fehler damit zu Posen, aber scheiss drauf, das Ding war ein halbes Jahr gestanden und keine Sau kam auf die Idee des Ding abzureissen. Erst wo die Presse informiert wurde begann der scheiss.
und wo bitte gibts bei uns im Umkreis "Dicke" Spots? meinst den ganzen minimalistischen Kindergram....des einzig Dicke  bei uns ist die BMX Bahn, Kavierlein, Zabos und des wars dann auch scho.



STOP letzte verwarnung für dich. entweder du hälst dich hier an die verhaltensregeln oder du bist komplett raus hier.

grüße coffee


----------



## Principia (12. Juli 2004)

wenn ihr meint weiter mit solchem ton zu kommunizieren, bitte, aber nicht hier !!!!  


-closed-


----------

